# Need Firewire & Video Capture Help

## jabster

Hi.

 I just purchased a canon ZR100 DV camcorder. I am trying to capture the video to my computer, but seem unable to do so.

 I just bought a firefire card (http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16815124003) that claims to support linux, and looks to be fully standards compliant. dmesg | grep 1394 gives this:

```

[4294697.545000] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

[4294697.554000] ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

[4294697.558000] ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

[4294697.610000] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[f9c00000-f9c007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

[4294698.877000] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00004c01000040e7]

[4297876.681000] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[4297914.770000] ohci1394: fw-host0: IR legacy activated

[4297918.825000] ohci1394: fw-host0: IR legacy activated
```

I've got kino installed, and it tells me that the raw1394 driver is not loaded or that it doesn't have read/write access to /dev/raw1394. EVen tried a "sudo modprobe raw1394." From what I've googled, the "unexpected..1000" is not a problem.

 I think I have everything I need installed. I searched with adept for 1394, and installed everything except the dev packages.

 I am running kubuntu 5.1 with the kde3.5 upgrade. AMD64 3000+, Asus A8V. I'm asking here because I haven't gotten a response yet on the k/ubuntu forums, and besides, this is where all the smart people hang out.

 Can someone give me some pointers on getting video capture from the camera working? I have no other firewire devices, and am therefore unable to test if the card works. (Tho, actually, I think I may have a USB/FW HD at work that I could borrow for the weekend....will have to check on that.)

 According to the camera manual, a computer with a ieee1394 capture card will function. Only mentions windows and mac, of course.

 Thanks,

 john

Other info:

kenel: 2.6.12-9-386

libraw-5: 0.10.1-1.1

lspci:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 0282

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 1282

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 2282

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3282

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 4282

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 7282

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13)

0000:00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation uPD72874 IEEE1394 OHCI 1.1 3-port PHY-Link Ctrlr (rev 01)

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [K8T800 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 NorthBridge

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 NorthBridge

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 NorthBridge

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 NorthBridge

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0221 (rev a1)

```

----------

## coriolan

What? You are using kubuntu! Then we will not help you until you have migrated to Gentoo   :Wink: 

So what says `lsmod | grep 1394`? What are the permissions of /dev/raw1394? Have you read http://www.linux1394.org/?

----------

## jabster

 *coriolan wrote:*   

> What? You are using kubuntu! Then we will not help you until you have migrated to Gentoo  
> 
> So what says `lsmod | grep 1394`? What are the permissions of /dev/raw1394? Have you read http://www.linux1394.org/?

 

Actually, I DO use gentoo. Just not on my desktop anymore. Got one server here at home, and two at work, all chugging away with gentoo. So there.  :Razz: 

Anywho, lsmod:

```
dv1394                 18764  0

raw1394                26348  0

ohci1394               30644  1 dv1394

ieee1394               90936  4 sbp2,dv1394,raw1394,ohci1394
```

/dev/raw1394: crwxrwxrwx  1 root disk 171, 0 2005-12-01 19:18 /dev/raw1394

linux1394.org: Yes. Well....In the process anyway. I started there. Even found out that the ZR200 "works great". So I figure the ZR100 should work too. Benn trying to wade thru that site, but still haven't gotten this working yet. Even tried subscribing to the user mailing list, but when I sent the confirmation email, it bounced. <sigh>

And I tried plugging a FW HD in, and it recognized the drive, so I know the card works.

So what's next?

thx,

john

----------

## coriolan

Ok, I'm not quite sure but don't you also need video1394 module as well to use kino? My permissions of /dev/raw1394 are simply 

```

crw-rw----  1 root video 171, 0 Sep  4 20:32 /dev/raw1394

```

and it works fine. Usually users do not need permissions to devs.

----------

## tSp

also, check the kino web site forums or faqs, they also have some suggestions on that error message

----------

## jabster

Well, here's what Ive done so far:

-added video1394 and raw1394 to /etc/modules (so they load at boot)

-created an init script /etc/init.d/firewire

```

#! /bin/sh

test -e /dev/raw1394 || mknod -m 666 /dev/raw1394 c 171 0
```

and made it executable

-made a symlink 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/firewire /etc/rcS.d/S10firewire
```

rebooted. Now gscanbus tells me:error while reading from IEEE1394: : Resource temporarily unavailable

Here's another concern: I get NOTHING from while tailing /var/log/messages when I plug the camera in and turn it on.

So I did a few more things:

>sudo chmod g+rw /dev/raw1394

Now gscanbus says:

```
Error while reading from IEEE1394: : Resource temporarily unavailable

0/0x0000fffff0000400: read failed

0/0x0000fffff0000400: wrong bus info block length

Error while reading from IEEE1394: : Resource temporarily unavailable

0/0x0000fffff0000400: read failed

0/0x0000fffff0000400: wrong bus info block length
```

With the camera off. When I turn it on, I start getting those "error while reading from IEEE1394: : Resource temporarily unavailable" messages again from gscanbus.

That lack of anything in /var/log/messages really bugs me. Does that perchance mean the camera will not work at all?

Off to read up some more and try a few more things,

-john

----------

## jabster

One more question:

Is there any way to tell for sure whether this camera will work with linux? ie: I can deal with the ACTUAL functioning later, as long as I know it will eventually work. gscanbus is not seeing my camera at all either.

If not, I only have like 4 days to return it.

Ok two more:

What are the odds of bad cable? brand new from newegg.

-john

----------

## jabster

SoaB.

It was the cable.

The cheap POS cable that came with the firewire card works.

I now get messages in /var/log/messages, gscanbus now shows "S100 Canon."

sometimes it's the simplest things.

aarrgghh.

Thanks for the help guys.

-john

kino captures too!! woo-hoo!!!

----------

